# PPCLI Colours - Ric-a-Dam-Doo



## Garbageman (18 Jan 2005)

Quick question that hopefully someone in the know can answer.

A fellow history teacher had her students researching units that served in WWII, and some of her students came across a reference to the PPCLI's colours, and the fact that the original colours are referred to as the "Ric-a-Dam-Doo".

While I can find loads of information about the colours themsleves (i.e. created by Princess Patricia herself, and presented in 1914), I can't seem to find a reference anywhere that states where this term of "Ric-a-Dam-Doo" comes from and what it means.

Anyone have an idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Love793 (18 Jan 2005)

Try the Regimental Website.  I don't have the new address of hand, but I'm sure one of the PPCLI members here could help.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2005)

Do a Google Search....go ahead.....type it in and you will find pages on "Ric-a-Dam-Doo"

http://www.reginapats.com/pages/ppcli_history.php

GW


----------



## Garbageman (18 Jan 2005)

Thank you for your leads, but I still don't have my answer.  I can find a multitude of information on the history of the PPCLI's colours, but I haven't found a site yet that explains what "Ric-a-Dam-Doo" means.

http://www.ppcli.com has a great deal of information, but doesn't answer my question.

A google search leads to a great deal of history (and, oddly, some sites referring to a Girl Guides' song), but no luck on finding the meaning of the term.


----------



## Scott (18 Jan 2005)

If you read through the entire site that George provided the link to you will find the answer. A quote from the site:



> The Regiment's first formal parade was held on August 23rd. Princess Patricia presented her Regiment with a Camp Colour that she had designed and worked by hand. On it, the initials "VP" (Victoria Patricia) in gold were entwined upon a blue center on a crimson background. The "Ric-A-Dam-Doo", as it later became known to all Patricia soldiers, was affixed to a staff cut from a Government House maple tree.


----------



## Garbageman (18 Jan 2005)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> If you read through the entire site that George provided the link to you will find the answer. A quote from the site:



Not quite. 

"...as it later became known...."   Why?   What does this term mean?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2005)

Do we have to do everything for you?

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=Ric+a+Dam+Doo&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

GW





I will not wipe your a..........................


----------



## Garbageman (18 Jan 2005)

If anyone else is interested in knowing the answer rather than simply reading snyde replies, after some further searching I believe that Ric-a-Dam-Doo is Gaelic for "cloth of thy mother".  I'm not 100% on this though, so please PM me if you know otherwise.

Mods, feel free to lock this - no one seemed to want to play nice today.


----------



## Scott (18 Jan 2005)

Locked as requested. Hope you can find the info you're after. Sorry for the mistake in reading your post.

Scott


----------

